# Winter Bike



## straas (18 Sep 2020)

Winter bike wanted - show me what you've got.

To fit 6 foot rider
Must have discs and mudguards, with clearance for minimum 28mm tyres (with guards fitted)


----------



## roadrash (18 Sep 2020)

road bike....mountain bike.... unicycle..., give us an idea what type of bike you are looking for.


----------



## straas (18 Sep 2020)

Primarily road - a replacement for the Ribble 7005 as I just can't be doing with rim brakes in winter any more - and the ribble struggles with clearance for 25mm + guards.

I already have a dedicated summer bike, and a front sus MTB for exploring.


----------



## Tel (3 Oct 2020)

I have a 2017 Cube Attain with 25c tyres and hydraulic disc brakes. I'm asking £600 for it. Interested?


----------



## straas (7 Oct 2020)

Sorry, I've just seen this. Nice bike but I want something that can take full mudguards.

Cheers


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2020)

I have the same Cube bike.You can buy Cube mudguards that fit this model of bike.With mudguards you'd have a max of 28mm tyres though.Nice bike,I use mine all through the year.


----------

